# Best long lasting lip balm?



## Happyface275 (Jun 17, 2012)

Please help me!!! My lips are so chapped over the summer and winter so I can't even use lipstick.... And I've already used Vaseline but that stuff just absorbs into my lip leaving it dryer than before!!! Can anyone recommend a good lip balm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 17, 2012)

I use Aquafor as my night lip balm, because I can wake up feeling a difference. (versus other chapsticks that have my lips feeling back to normal in a few hours)


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 17, 2012)

BAG BALM!!





You have to look this up. I bought my first tin 2 years and I haven't been without it since. I use for everything...dry skin, zits, rashes, burns, chaffing , cuticles and sore chapped lips. I even use it on my dogs when their paws get rough.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 17, 2012)

Bag Balm is quite popular around here - maybe because Shania Twain is Canadian.

I  2nd Aquafor for a great lip balm. I use it daily and it makes a huge difference. It is made by a company called Eucerin - your pharmacist can show which Aquafor they stock.


----------



## LongLastingLips (Jun 17, 2012)

I used to call myself the Vaseline Queen...not anymore. Try glosses by LipSense. They contain shea butter and Vitamin E. They will not only moisturize your lips but heal them. Give it three weeks and feel the difference.

[SIZE=medium]http://www.senegence.com/SeneSite/ShopProducts.aspx?CategoryID=1&amp;SubCategoryID=2&amp;d=162651[/SIZE]


----------



## StrawberrySwing (Jun 23, 2013)

I've always had a lot of problems with dry lips, and dry skin in general.

You should consider purchasing 'Lip Butter' by Nivea. It works the best for me, and it works well for my sister too. My lips rarely feel chapped since I've been using this product.


----------



## littlemsglam22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Try aquaphor or Carmel. They're my favoritws!


----------



## necilia (Dec 15, 2013)

i 2nd the lip butter. It might take a bit to sink into your lips but my lips feel really soft afterwards!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 16, 2013)

I've bought and rebought a chapstick called Chopsaver. It was originally made to help musicians keep their lips in tip top shape because they go through lots of wear and tear, but I found the consistency and formula to work the absolute best for me.

I've gone through three tubes so far, and it's not letting up! In terms of Vaseline, that actually helps lock in moisture but doesn't provide much moisture on its own, so I layer it lightly over my chapstick at night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anney (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey,

Thanks for sharing such great tips.

I am also in search of such lip balm which really work on my dry flaky lips.


----------



## ljpomeroy86 (Jan 15, 2014)

I love my Coola Liplux balm if you don't mind splurging a bit (it runs around $12).


----------



## lyndsxoxo (Jan 15, 2014)

EOS balms are seriously amazing really recomend them


----------

